# Contracts of Indefinite Duration



## taytoman (8 Sep 2008)

I have been employed for 5 years on a temp basis, and have just been given a further 3 year contract. I believe that I am entitled to a contract of indefinite duration.

My question is, is there any practical difference between a contract of indefinite duration and being permanent in a job? Is there a set of circumstances that might arrise where it might make a difference?


----------



## ndp (9 Sep 2008)

taytoman said:


> I have been employed for 5 years on a temp basis, and have just been given a further 3 year contract. I believe that I am entitled to a contract of indefinite duration.



My understanding is that, following four years continuous employment with the same employer, you are deemed in law to be permanent.  This is to prevent (or at least make null and void) attempts by employers to keep somebody "temporary" for years on end.



taytoman said:


> My question is, is there any practical difference between a contract of indefinite duration and being permanent in a job? Is there a set of circumstances that might arrise where it might make a difference?


I also understand that an employee with a a "Contract of Indefinite Duration" is the same as being permament.

See below for a helpline that might be of use to you (from http://www.entemp.ie/employment/rights/ ) :

National Employment Rights Authority
The National Employment Rights Authority was established on an interim basis as a result of an agreement reached in the Social Partnership Agreement “Towards 2016”.

NERA’S mission is to achieve a national culture of employments rights compliance through the provision of information, supported by enforcement.

NERA has three main service areas:

Information Services
Lo Call 1890 80 80 90* 

E-mail info@employmentrights.ie

*Phone lines are open Monday-Friday 9.30am to 5.00pm


----------



## taytoman (9 Sep 2008)

Thank you for your help
Will check this out


----------

